# My sponsorship is ending.



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

To all my customers and friends. My sponsorship is up for the year.I won't be renewing.I'm not quitting my shop .I'm still 
In business ,same place, still doing quality discus and other small tropicals.Also supplies and plants. I am going to be adding some interesting new products also. I'll post them on my blog and website. I will be posting upcoming stock on my blog. [email protected] 
I'll still be on bc Aquaria as a member and contributing but not advertising. 
I hope to see some of you at my shop .I can also be found on Simplydiscus forum with updates of incoming discus shipments.
I sincerely appreciate all the support from members.

A pic of my favorite swordtails.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

*Sponsorship is ending*

To all my customers and friends. My sponsorship is up for the year.I won't be renewing.I'm not quitting my shop .I'm still 
In business ,same place, still doing quality discus and other small tropicals.Also supplies and plants. I am going to be adding some interesting new products also. I'll post them on my blog and website. I will be posting upcoming stock on my blog. [email protected] 
I'll still be on bc Aquaria as a member and contributing but not advertising. 
I hope to see some of you at my shop .I can also be found on Simplydiscus forum with updates of incoming discus shipments.
I sincerely appreciate all the support from members.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the every thing April . All the best in the future....


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for everything, April. I really appreciate all your help and the best Discus you bring in. Keep in touch. 

Best Wishes,

Hugo


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't worry, Hugo. In April's new life, she'll be able to bring us all the wild discus our hearts can desire 

Best of luck, kiddo :bigsmile:

Shelley


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Best of luck to you altho I don't think you will need it. glad you will still be on BCA, but then I got your number .

Kim

ps Daisy's out of elk bones


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

As long as I still have a place to come for discus I will be happy. Best wishes for whatever you do.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

April has been a BIG influence here on BCA and we love her  Thanks for all the support over the years, happy to see your business building and the great following you have. Again thank you


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks a lot April!!! I have your number so that won't be a problem contacting you.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I haven't died! 
I'll be here as a member and to post. I am working on a new endeavor and selling online is a conflict of interest. I still have access to great fish. I can also be contacted via my website. Aprilsaquarium.com


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

No eulogy! We'll keep in touch! Thx, April


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

You're always a warm, positive presence here at BCA. Not being a sponsor just means that your posts will be spread around the other forums a bit more equally, that's all... Are you going to tell us about your new endeavour? Best of luck in all you do.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

No lol. I will still be at the grooming shop and still playing with fish between dog clipping.
Wednesdays I'm not there but Francis will be there to work.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

thefishwife said:


> Best of luck to you altho I don't think you will need it. glad you will still be on BCA, but then I got your number .
> 
> Kim
> 
> ps Daisy's out of elk bones


Hey, Kim:
I think we ALL have April's number :bigsmile:
Shelley


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll bring elk bones Kim. Got a good one for her. Oh and your snails you wanted to share that ibought from a member.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Ya Shelley I am sure we all do have her number!

Sounds good April - thanks let me know when is good.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Those are some great looking swordtails by the way.Thanks again for all that you have done , best wishes to you on your future endeavours !


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you for always being a great person & a valued member of BCA. I'm sure that the members here will still be heading out to your place to see all the great livestock you bring in.

Anthony


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

I thought I was seeing things when I didn't see April's Aquarium in the sponsors. Doesn't matter we still know where you are.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

I learnt so much from April over the years and still learning from her.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm still playing. With the fishes!,,!! I'll never quit that and never quit being part of bcaquaria. bc Aquaria has done a lot for me and I still enjoy being part of the community.ive learnt a lot along the way also on all kinds of fish.


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

I think it's time for a sale...lol


----------

